# Christmas Presents



## Patnono (Dec 22, 2019)

I’ve been giving my sisters grandkids presents since they were one. The oldest one is 17. They or their parents have Never acknowledged the gifts?  I don’t expect any gifts back that’s Not why I give them. At least a thank you would be Nice?  One of my brothers wife I found out that she was throwing away my gifts for their kids cause they weren’t good enough. Kids don’t care about that just getting something. I stopped giving the gifts.  So should I keep giving the gifts?  Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2019)

Hell, the answer is staring you right in the face Pat,NONO !!  spend the money on treats for yourself ! don’t forget plenty of chocolates and a bottle of your favourite tipple, Happy Christmas x


----------



## Patnono (Dec 22, 2019)

Wren said:


> Hell, the answer is staring you right in the face Pat,NONO !!  spend the money on treats for yourself ! don’t forget plenty of chocolates and a bottle of your favourite tipple, Happy Christmas x
> View attachment 85428


Lol 


Wren said:


> Hell, the answer is staring you right in the face Pat,NONO !!  spend the money on treats for yourself ! don’t forget plenty of chocolates and a bottle of your favourite tipple, Happy Christmas x. Lol thanks, I think I’ll take your advice?  Happy Holidays
> View attachment 85428


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

Of course you shouldn't be giving the gifts if you're not even getting a thank you, and or they're being thrown away.. STOP right now,  you need that money yourself for a new home...


----------



## toffee (Dec 22, 2019)

omg how dam rude is she ……...she would get sweet nothing from me -do not waste your money and time 'let them see u mean that its stopped -if she asks why tell her ...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I stopped giving the gifts. So should I keep giving the gifts?


This is a joke, right?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 22, 2019)

We ask our grandkids, well ahead of Christmas and birthdays, etc., what they would like us to give to the little great grandkids.  That way, the parents can give us some ideas of what the little ones would like to have, and everyone is happy with the gifts.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2019)

All of mine get gift cards for their favorite interests or hobbies.  They thank me at Christmas dinner and the ones in Va. call me with their thanks.  They also call me to say thanks when they get their birthday cards.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2019)

My daughter shows me several choices on Amazon of what the grand kids are interested in each year. We are there when they open gifts and I always get a hug and a thank you. If by chance we aren't there when a gift is opened I get a special video on Facebook messenger with them holding the gift and thanking me as well.

Patnono, I would be so upset that your gifts had been thrown away.  I certainly wouldn't be giving anymore gifts.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2019)

Pat - NO-NO!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> This is a joke, right?


I think she misses us.


----------

